# National Young Bird Show winners



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

The Rare Breeds Club meet at the National Young Bird Show in Louisville, Kentucky this past saturday attracted 363 entires out of the 4600 birds that were in the overall show. We were the largest club meet. Attached are photos of the overall Champion Rare (Lucerne Goldcollar) and the Best Flying Rare (Danzig Highflyer) and Best Structure Rare (Schmalkaldener).

As always it was a good time.good time.

Link


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW!! those are rare gems...
Thanks for sharing


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

WOW, indeed! Gorgeous birds! Thank you for the photos, Link!

Terry


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice birds. Thanks for sharing the pics with us. Charlie


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, those are some beauties! Thanks!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds! Can't wait until I get my Lucernes


----------



## jck11 (Dec 15, 2010)

so nice pigeon


----------

